
Microsoft ups revenue share for developers in the online Store to 95% - vezycash
https://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-ups-revenue-share-for-developers-in-the-online-store-to-95
======
ocdtrekkie
To be clear (the headline isn't), a maximum of 95%. If you find an app in the
Microsoft Store you're getting 85%. But for developers pushing people to
install right from their own website, it's 95%.

So Microsoft gets a larger cut if they helped your app get discovered, which
makes sense, and Microsoft always gets a small cut in general, which makes
sense to cover distribution costs.

Given that neither Apple nor Google have really budged on the "we'll take one
third" approach of app markets, this is kinda a big deal, though of course,
since each one markets to it's own platform, this isn't really "price
competition" in the strictest sense.

I saw a Reddit post asking if anyone had actually made any money on UWP
yesterday, so, you know, this should help.

~~~
jacksmith21006
Honestly do not see it changing anything. It will continue to be all about the
Apple and Google app stores. Too late.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
As noted: They aren't really competing since the Microsoft Store runs of
Windows devices and the Play Store runs on Android devices and the like. But
whereas Google is fleecing you for a third of your income, Microsoft is being
far more generous. Take that for what you will.

Obviously Microsoft won't see a huge surge of activity in their store as long
as Windows 7 is still supported (which means developers are writing legacy
apps).

------
titanix2
Too late. That should have been done with Windows Phone Store launch. And also
no killing this OS where it sold (Europe) would have been nice to keep a
reason for using it in the first place.

~~~
kyriakos
Actually not having windows phone makes things easier. Developers only need to
care about desktop.

------
mhomde
I think this is great news and something I've been pushing for for a long
time. Sure adoption of Windows Store apps are pretty low now and it's
incredibly hard to earn any money on them, but at least it's not impossible
now like it was before with MS taking such a big cut.

Maybe this is enough that some hobbyist start putting some more effort into
developing for the platform, which actually is quite nice.

------
rasz
How much is 85% of nothing?

